#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-16
<Lamusj> Buenas !!
<sisa> ji
<Lamusj_> Buenas!
<sisa> Lamusj_, ?
<Lamusj_> sisa, como vas?
<sisa> aki, buscando ayuda....
<Lamusj_> yo tambien ando en las mismas!
<Lamusj_> quiero buscar un loco team buenoo!
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-17
<SergioMeneses> keffie_jayx: ping
<SergioMeneses> m4v: ping
<m4v> pong
<SergioMeneses> m4v: keffie_jayx ya esta los logs de la uowes
<m4v> kk
<SergioMeneses> m4v: ?
<m4v> kk == okey okey
<m4v> no habrás pensado en kaka...
<SergioMeneses> jeje m4v pense fue en "ke ke"
<m4v> :P
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-19
<sisa> hola, necesito ayuda con la sis 771/671 alguien sabe donde encuetro driver  ....
<sisa> hola, hay algo sobre sis 671 vga? solo tengo 800x600... para U-10.1?
